# Kindle and Saunas



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

So I frequently travel with work, and end up spending quite a bit of time in the sauna.

I tend to take DTB's with me, but I often find the spine ruined and lots of loose pages (I'm guessing the glue doesn't like the heat).

So, how would my little K3 stand up to sauna temps? Anyone tried it?


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

In theory you're not supposed to expose the unit to temperatures >50º C (I think), so saunas are not exactly Kindle-friendly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd be concerned about the temperature but even more so, the humidity.  If it was me:  I'd stick to paper books.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Heat is the enemy of all electronics.  I would sooner do a print book in one than an ereader.  Ereaders are expensive by comparison.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Meh - I guess they were the responses I was expecting


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Iv never been in a sauna, but their full of steam correct?  Its the steam that will kill your kindle.  I mean if its causing the glue holding a book together to melt....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: the moisture. . there are waterproof, seal-able bags available that would serve to solve that problem. . . .Trendy Digital has one and there are others as well.  You'd still have the heat problem, though.  I'd double check the 'operating temperature' specs -- which should be on the product page at Amazon or in the Users Guide -- to be sure, but I still think it's problematic.  I guess it would depend, partly, on how long you planned to sit in the sauna.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Humidity is not what you have to worry about - saunas and steam baths are different things - saunas generally operate at higher temperatures and lower humidity. The humidity varies widely. In my extended family's we generally ran it at low temperatures and medium humidity - humidity specifically coming from throwing water on the heated rocks. However low temperature was 120-130F. For true Finnish saunas 60C (140F) is still considered a low temperature and they are often reasonably dry heat.

The users guide in my kindle 2 says that operating temperature is up to 35C. I don't think a sauna could reasonably be that low in temperature, so I'd say the answer is no, the kindle would not be rated to the temperatures and I'd not risk the kindle.

However, a hot tub is completely fine. I've brought my kindle 2 into a hot tub in its guardian case multiple times before and never felt uncomfortable with the heat - its just that that is 105F rather than 120-140F (I think Americanized saunas generally tend to run around that temperature, have never been in one though). 

I would absolutely buy a more ruggedized high temperature range kindle immediately if one came out but unfortunately it doesn't exist at this point.


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a sauna at our house...we run it between 170 to 180 degrees F ...I'm thinking that would be way too high for the Kindle...but ahhhh what it does for us..especially if it's wintertime and we go outside to cool off during sessions....it's heaven..then I read afterwards...all snuggled in bed...


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I think one big issue for the Kindles with heat would be the Eink display.  Take a look at how they work under the surface, it's just a guess on my part, but I don't think those black and white beads are going to handle the heat without changing is some way which will render the display unusable.  And removing the Kindle from the heat doesn't mean those beads are going to return to there normal state after being subjected to those extreme temperatures.  We don't really know the composition of what's in those beads, and how they respond beyond the range of temperatures Amazon has set for the Kindles. 

Gene


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Id probably avoid saunas with my kindle, much like id avoid bull riding with my kindle, or base jumping with my kindle, or perhaps a spot of wrestling with a kindle.

come on people does, water + electric mean anything to you? .....


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Cyanide5000 said:


> come on people does, water + electric mean anything to you? .....


Jacuzzi?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> come on people does, water + electric mean anything to you? .....


Well, but the moisture, as discussed above, is not the only consideration. And there are actually solutions for that in the form of waterproof cases/bags/covers.

The temperature is another thing. . .so far I haven't see any 'cooling' cases that would protect it from 'too high' temperatures.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'm still trying to get over "I frequently travel with work, and end up spending quite a bit of time in the sauna."

I want your job.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I am absolutely not trying to be snarky, but I really do wonder (which is why I clicked on this thread)-- what do you get from sitting in the sauna?  Maybe it's me; heat makes me feel sick and I don't handle it well, so saunas are sort of a tenth circle of hell for me.    But I really don't understand why someone would intentionally make themselves hot.  

I can see making myself intentionally cold, however...lol.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Elk said:


> Jacuzzi?


Jacuzzi= water plus air. not water plus electricity. hairdryer in bathtub=water plus electricity.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Jan Strnad said:


> I'm still trying to get over "I frequently travel with work, and end up spending quite a bit of time in the sauna."


This. LOL


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Jacuzzi= water plus air. not water plus electricity. hairdryer in bathtub=water plus electricity.




You're working _way_ too hard at this.

There is this thing called humor . . .


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Unfortunatley not as glamorous as it sounds - I just spend a lot of time away on my own in hotel rooms, so visit the sauna / gym / pool in the evenings.

I much rather be at home with my family (most of the time!).

And I was specifically asking about saunas (which have no water), not steam rooms (which would make it fairly unreadable anyway!)

Ok, it's been answered, pretty much as I thought. Thanks for the replies


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Elk said:


> There is this thing called humor . . .


Yes there is.


Spoiler



And maybe you can try and recognize when other people use it, not just yourself.


----------

